# The new Decut ABS case



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i just saw that too and it looks like a good case for carrying 2 set-ups...my win&win ABS cases look very similar...price at $170 is about 50% of the shibuya ABS so it also looks like a good value too..is Decut a brand?..would be interested to find out about it's other products too...


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

This looks like it has real possibilities -- anyone know the dimensions?? After getting stuck with $175 for an oversize piece - I'm making sure this time.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I recently placed an order with Lancaster and had an opportunity to speak with Steve Yoder. I spoke of my frustration with the current ABS recurve case offerings. I mentioned the Decut case to him and he said he would order one out of China and allow me to test and review the case. I cannot tell you how pleased I was with his appreciation of my concern and the fact he was willing to go the extra mile to see if this case would fill the current void in hard recurve case offerings.
Inside of three weeks and lo and behold, UPS drops the case at my door.
1st blush. This case is thoughtfully designed, all though it does have a couple of quirks. I'll have much more to say about it in short order. I'll post pictures and show how I've arranged my equipment in the case. Yes it can fit a 36" stabilizer. That's something the Shibuya case cannot do. Yes it is smaller than the SKB double recurve, but then almost anything is smaller than that behemoth. Rough dimensions are 36" long x 15" wide x 9"deep. And yes 2 full recurve rigs fit in it, along with 4 dozen arrows and an Angel quiver.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

gabe...am really looking forward to your review...my win&win cases look like a smaller version(shorter and shallower) of the decut and can also fit 2 risers, 2 pairs of limbs. 24 arrows, 30" stabilizer, a sight plus some smaller accessories WHEN i take the time to really arrange it well.....but i will rather just bring 2 cases..

this case may however change my mind..

if possible may i suggest some reasonable durability tests--ie--putting some weight on top or dropping them from a reasonable height...am really interested how they can take some heavy impact from careless handling by cargo handlers...thanks..


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

midwayarcherywi said:


> I recently placed an order with Lancaster and had an opportunity to speak with Steve Yoder. I spoke of my frustration with the current ABS recurve case offerings. I mentioned the Decut case to him and he said he would order one out of China and allow me to test and review the case. I cannot tell you how pleased I was with his appreciation of my concern and the fact he was willing to go the extra mile to see if this case would fill the current void in hard recurve case offerings.
> Inside of three weeks and lo and behold, UPS drops the case at my door.
> 1st blush. This case is thoughtfully designed, all though it does have a couple of quirks. I'll have much more to say about it in short order. I'll post pictures and show how I've arranged my equipment in the case. Yes it can fit a 36" stabilizer. That's something the Shibuya case cannot do. Yes it is smaller than the SKB double recurve, but then almost anything is smaller than that behemoth. Rough dimensions are 36" long x 15" wide x 9"deep. And yes 2 full recurve rigs fit in it, along with 4 dozen arrows and an Angel quiver.


For comparisons sake, I lined up the Shibuya, Decut and an Aurora case. I dumped my SKB Double some time ago. I was tired of wrestling with it and it didn't fit in my particular SUV without lowering one of the back seats. 

Ok. The case has a textured exterior that should keep looking good, even after heavy use. It has wheels that are smooth and an extra pair came with the case. The end handle does not have an extension. This may be an issue for someone who is tall or long legged, but it was fine for me. The 3 hinges look sturdy, but only time will tell. The latches on the exterior protrude slightly. This could be an issue and I would have preferred that the latches be flush with the case. The case does not stand on end. Or I should say stands on end precariously. Not a good thing when you are standing in an airport line. My overall impression was that the exterior fit and finish were above average. The case is handsome in my opinion. 

I did not mean to give everyone the impression that I did not pay for the case. I did, all though Lancaster's Steve Y gave me a very discounted rate. Again kudos to Lancaster. Soooo, while I'm curious about durability, I'll not be dropping this case off the roof or dragging it behind the car. 

The next installment will be a look inside the case, as well as some of the ergonomics.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it's comparison to the Aurora. I have a used Aurora that a friend gave me. It works very well and is plenty roomy, but it is also very beat up and has seen better days. I can see a new case in the future, and would like to know which would be a good place to start. 

Thanks for the comments and pics!


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Looks sharp Gabe!!

I just picked up a couple of Pelican cases without the foam cut out, so I'm looking forward to trying them out. The make premier weapons cases, so I decided to crossover, and make it useable for archery. At least I know if they're run over by a truck, or submerged completely, they're safe.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Opening the case I found that the hinges were tight and had no play, that’s a good thing. There is a piece of fabric that spans the bottom half of the case to the top part of the case. That fabric is under stress when the case is fully opened. This does not look promising for long term durability.

When fully opened, the case does not lie flat on the table. This is because the bottom half of the case is deeper than the top half. To make the case lie in a neutral position, I had to place a book, or my wadded up coat, under the top half, when I opened it. There is an opportunity for Decut to correct this by placing a latch/support on the top half of the case that could be opened, to breach the span between the 2 sections.

It is very functional that the bottom half of the case is deeper than the top half. Arrows stabilizers and various sundry items can fit very easily in smaller volume areas. The deeper bottom section allows me to fit my quiver along with 2 risers and 2 sets of limbs. Everything goes into the case. Very convenient. It was just a week ago that I made a trip to the range, only to have to turn around because I forgot my quiver and arrows at home.

The case is voluminous enough to fit a scope and heavy tripod when traveling, with just a bit of careful arrangement.

The top half of the case is divided in 2 sections. This is a very nice departure from most cases, where the upper half is for arrows exclusively. There is room for 4 dozen arrows. That should be sufficient for most everyone.

The lower part of the upper half has a section for stabilizer and stand storage. It can be used for other purposes, but this is how I chose to organize it. The smaller section is separated from the arrows by a fabric covered piece of pressed board, or some other like material. It is very rigid and will definitely keep anything in that section, in place 

There are Velcro tabs in this section to cinch down loose objects. It would be preferable that the tabs be moveable, a la Aurora soft cases, but that is not an option. To button up the stabilizer section there is a fabric flap with a snap closure. This is a nice feature to keep objects that may come loose from banging around those valuable arrows. On the two flaps there are 2 zippered mesh accessory pouches. These are both useful and are able to store small items. The entire upper half is then separated by a fabric covered plastic piece, I think it’s plastic. It is rigid and protects anything stored in the upper half from the lower half. 

Next installment I'll show the deeper bottom half of the case and offer my overall opinion of the case.

The last picture may need some clarification. I've tried to show the span of fabric between the top and bottom half of the case. It looks to be pop riveted in three places on the top and bottom half. This piece of fabric is what holds the divider between the two halves in place. I consider this to be a weak point as there is stress placed on the fabric when the case is in the fully opened and unsupported position.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry about the delay. My stabilizer extension got stuck on the bushing and I had to epoxy the bushing back into the riser. It threw the placement of items in the case out of kilter. 

The lower half of the case is deep. I really like the ability to layer equipment, because of the extra depth. Now my quiver fits easily into the kit. 

Decut provides lots of Velcro closures, however, I found them to not work for how I wanted to organize the equipment. 

I’ve got 2 sets of limbs in sleeves. The tabs were not long enough to secure the limbs while they were in the sleeves. I just put the sleeved limbs in the case and they don’t move when cinched down with the straps. 

The risers were secured with Velcro tabs. There is a flap with 2 straps and snaps that secures the limbs and risers to the bottom of the case. This was a very nice touch. It allows me to then put the quiver on top of the risers without worrying about scratching the equipment under the flap. There is another fabric flap that then is strapped and clasped over the quiver.

The interior fit and finish were above average. There was a pop rivet, on the stabilizer storage compartment divider, which was loose. 

And there it is. 2 complete rigs and a quiver easily fit into this case. 

Weak points: 1) Poor Velcro tab placement. 2) An unsupported top half of the case does not lie flat when fully opened and should be supported to keep undue stress off of a fabric divider. 3) The latches on the case protrude slightly. Flush latches are a much better idea.

Strong points: 1) Above average workmanship. 2) Very thoughtful design elements. 3) A sensible size that can accommodate two full recurve set-ups.

Conclusion: At a likely price point of around $150, this case is a bargain.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks for the great review gabe!!....my only problem now is to figure out the cheapest way to send it to me!!!


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

*Case*

Gabe,

Thanks for all the angles. Nice and roomy! Uh Oh!, might have to put one of those on my to get list, cause I just might need it someday. 

JC


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Folks,
If this case is something you want, or are considering, please let your retailer know. Lots of local retailers have accounts with Lancaster. I'm not sure that Lancaster will carry this, but their decision may be guided by inquiries and requests from customers. As I've found out, they are sensitive to the needs of the recurve community.
Gabe


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*great thread*

great job with the review, very much appreciated and this is going to cost me...
thanks again, Gar.


----------



## herriep (May 13, 2009)

And compared to the Hardigg Storm Case - iM3220, this aco decut case is better ?

Or the Storm case is the best of bow cases ?


----------



## Lindymac (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for this review of the new Decut ABS Case, I found it very useful and now know which case to buy - this one. I was looking at the Shibuya Double Recurve Case, but it was very expensive and couldn't find a review. Once again, many thanks, the pictures helped a lot as well.


----------



## amsurf (Mar 8, 2009)

I personally have not seen this case but one thing I would be very mindful of before I would purchase this case are the outer dimensions. Most airlines have a 62 inch linear (length+width+height) dimension oversize limitation. The archery shop's description in the original post's link states that this case is 39"x11"x16" (99x28x41 cm) in size which is 66" in linear dimension and will exceed the airline's oversize limit. However, above in one of the posts it is stated that the "Rough dimensions are 36" long x 15" wide x 9"deep" which is 60" in linear dimension, under the airline's requirements. 

Depending on the person you get at the check in counter they can be real sticklers about this and it can be a costly mistake, well in excess of the cost of the bow case. One might argue that it is close enough and the you should not worry about it, but I would contend that's easy enough for them to say as you will be the one stuck with an unplanned oversize baggage fee if the person behind the counter decides to pull out the tape measure! If someone can supply some precise dimensions it would be most helpful to those considering buying this case for airline travel.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

amsurf said:


> I personally have not seen this case but one thing I would be very mindful of before I would purchase this case are the outer dimensions. Most airlines have a 62 inch linear (length+width+height) dimension oversize limitation. The archery shop's description in the original post's link states that this case is 39"x11"x16" (99x28x41 cm) in size which is 66" in linear dimension and will exceed the airline's oversize limit. However, above in one of the posts it is stated that the "Rough dimensions are 36" long x 15" wide x 9"deep" which is 60" in linear dimension, under the airline's requirements.
> 
> Depending on the person you get at the check in counter they can be real sticklers about this and it can be a costly mistake, well in excess of the cost of the bow case. One might argue that it is close enough and the you should not worry about it, but I would contend that's easy enough for them to say as you will be the one stuck with an unplanned oversize baggage fee if the person behind the counter decides to pull out the tape measure! If someone can supply some precise dimensions it would be most helpful to those considering buying this case for airline travel.


Has anyone used Sports Express? http://www.sportsexpress.com/index.htm I can see that avoiding the airport baggage process is attractive.


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

I thought that was an ACO case.

http://www.aco-archery.com/bowcase.asp

A Chinese company that makes knockoffs of Korean stuff. (is that kind of ironic or what?). LOL


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I've traveled with the Decut case and had no issues. Last trip was to Vegas, on American Airlines.


----------



## LFate (Nov 6, 2007)

How are the locks on this case, are they TSA approved?


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

The locks are not TSA approved that I know of. I leave the case unlocked while using a strap and buckle for a bit of extra certainty. Most of the locks on cases, TSA approved, or not, are a joke. If someone really wants my stuff, they'll get it.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Is there room for two stabilizers and 4 side bars? Two stands? In other words...two complete set ups?


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Landed in AZ said:


> Is there room for two stabilizers and 4 side bars? Two stands? In other words...two complete set ups?


Yes. With a little thoughtful planning, I was able to do this. The upper half of the case has a full length partitioned compartment which I used for stabilizer stowage. There is ample room for 2 stabilizers and side bars. I had to provide for padding and separation between long rods (I used cloth bags) but the room is adequate.


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

So who is carrying these in the US.
I did not see them in Landcaster.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Steven Cornell said:


> So who is carrying these in the US.
> I did not see them in Landcaster.


Steve,
I got mine from Lancaster. They have a vendor relationship with the manufacturer. It may not be in their catalog, but this is where I sourced it.


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

Thansk Gabe, well done. Dave


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I'm looking at getting one of these for Christmas although it will get modded for my requirements.


----------

